# Deer Dander vs BFO vs Ever calm



## RLykens (Nov 11, 2018)

I've used all three with success but was just curious what's everyone else's opinion? Now that rifle season has pressured the deer some do you find it more necessary to use a cover scent?


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 11, 2018)

BFO all the way !  
I use it on my boots every time I approach my stand. Deer never turn inside out and run when they cross my trail. Many times they follow it in.
I don't even wear rubber boots anymore unless I'm crossing a creek. I stop about 50 to 100 yds before I reach my stand and spray my hiking boots.


----------



## South Man (Nov 12, 2018)

I use Harmons Herd Blend stick


----------



## watermedic (Nov 13, 2018)

BFO!!


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Nov 13, 2018)

Serious question...

If you shoot an Obsession bow but with a Bipolar broadhead on your arrows do you use BFO or Voodoo scent?


----------



## watermedic (Nov 13, 2018)

Mix em!!


----------



## transfixer (Nov 13, 2018)

I hunt in a box blind sometimes that is only about 4ft off the ground,  I've used evercalm last season and this one,  have yet to be busted by scent.   I had a spike 15ft from my box blind a couple weekends ago,  he never realized I was there.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 13, 2018)

I’ve used all three, prefer evercalm, just wish it was in a spray


----------



## spencer12 (Nov 13, 2018)

Evercalm is my favorite.  Smells like deer.  I use it on my boots, tree, stands, and trail cams everytime I check them.  

Only negative to evercalm is it turns anything you touch with it white.


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 18, 2018)

Deer dander winning


----------



## DoubleRR (Nov 20, 2018)

Do you have to wear a Red Plaid Jacket or shirt for Deer Dander to work?


----------



## fountain (Nov 21, 2018)

Yep..and bfo only works for those with obsession bows and ram cat broadheads


----------



## torrente1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Deer Dander Fitzgerald=Legend


----------



## DoubleRR (Nov 23, 2018)

A Legend in his own mind!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

RLykens said:


> I've used all three with success but was just curious what's everyone else's opinion? Now that rifle season has pressured the deer some do you find it more necessary to use a cover scent?



BFO. I just spray it on the foot of my recliner and they just walk right up and lick it off.  Sometimes I don’t even have time to put the remote control on the end table.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

BlackEagle2 said:


> Serious question...
> 
> If you shoot an Obsession bow but with a Bipolar broadhead on your arrows do you use BFO or Voodoo scent?



If you shoot an Obsession bow, you have to sign a contract to push BFO.  Normally we don’t get BFO threads this late in the season.  Sales must be down.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Dec 3, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> BFO. I just spray it on the foot of my recliner and they just walk right up and lick it off.  Sometimes I don’t even have time to put the remote control on the end table.



This is by far the best post I’ve read yet ???


----------



## goblr77 (Dec 13, 2018)

None of the above. I prefer to be scent free.


----------



## rutnbuk (Dec 15, 2018)

Too many times to count - those sneaky long nosed nanny Doe have fallen in love with my BFO trail laid down.  I just giggle when folks make fun of BFO- it has been a game changer for me countless times. I can't deny what I have seen. Went through 10 bottles in November- I got to stop - LOL.  I like ever calm on mock scrapes for the licking branch.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Dec 17, 2018)

rutnbuk said:


> Too many times to count - those sneaky long nosed nanny Doe have fallen in love with my BFO trail laid down.  I just giggle when folks make fun of BFO- it has been a game changer for me countless times. I can't deny what I have seen. Went through 10 bottles in November- I got to stop - LOL.  I like ever calm on mock scrapes for the licking branch.



If you went through 10 bottles you’re doing something wrong.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 17, 2018)

Doesn’t all these products come from deer farms?
Deer farms all too often have and spread cwd.
Is this how cwd is spreading?
I don’t care if or how well it works if it’s spreading diseased material.

I care that my children’s deer and meat stays without cwd.

What does the bottle say about cwd tested free and where it is produced.

Honest questions and asking for honest answers.


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 17, 2018)

I watched 3 does react negatively to BFO on my property the first time I used it. Havent used it since. 

Never used deer dander.

I havent used ever calm, but the vs1 was amazing during the rut in alabama a couple years ago. I missed the Ga rut this year and wont be able to hunt the alabama rut. I vacuum sealed the stick and have it in a hunting closet. Should still be good to go next year.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Doesn’t all these products come from deer farms?
> Deer farms all too often have and spread cwd.
> Is this how cwd is spreading?
> I don’t care if or how well it works if it’s spreading diseased material.
> ...



The regs indicate It’s ok to use this stuff, but they ask for us to use some certified label........indicating cwd free etc....  they also said there was no evidence this stuff is related to the spread of any diseases


----------

